# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  New Broadsword League Bouts

## Chris Thompson

New Broadsword League bouts featuring the Purpleheart Armories Wooden Broadswod Wasters: 

04/21/11, Hodgson, Jake vs. Park, Matt: 5 against Hodgson, 3 against Park
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swF7mY1cH20

04/21/11,  Hodgson, Jake vs. Thompson, Christopher Scott: 5 against Hodgson,	 0 against Thompson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX25QVrmz8s

04/22/11, Hodgson, Jake vs. Mackay, Elmo: 5 against Hodgson, 2 against Mackay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy5DV7f5XfM

04/22/11, Mackay, Elmo vs. Thompson, Christopher Scott: 5 against Mackay, 0 against Thompson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7bYRrsNVRc

----------


## James J.

Thanks for the post.  Very interesting.

----------


## Heiko G.

Two new BL-Bouts form Germany:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../2/E39KPMkhuUc

http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../1/tb0WHDy6dLs

----------


## Chris Thompson

We were only able to count the second of these two bouts (from Heiko) because of the "one bout per week between any two fighters" rule, but it's an incredible bout, one of the best the League has ever seen.

----------


## Heiko G.

Thanks Chris, we are very happy, you like it so much. But we enjoyed it also.

----------


## Heiko G.

New Bl-Bout:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../0/LNySGM_sqAY

----------


## Heiko G.

New Bout: http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefechi?feature=mhee

----------


## Heiko G.

A new BL-Bout: http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../0/-rtPJBTDGtY

----------

